# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  हिंदी मुहावरे

## bndu jain

अँगूठा दिखाना 
- किसी चीज़ को देने से मना करना; अभिमानपूर्वक इनकार करना।

----------


## bndu jain

अक्ल सठियाना 
- बुद्धि भ्रष्ट होना

----------


## bndu jain

अंगूठे पर रखना 
- परवाह न करना

----------


## bndu jain

अपना उल्लू सीधा करना 
- अपना काम बना लेना

----------


## bndu jain

अपनी खिचड़ी अलग पकाना 
- सबसे अलग रहना

----------


## bndu jain

आँखों का तारा 
- बहुत प्यारा

----------


## bndu jain

आँखें बिछाना 
- स्वागत करना

----------


## bndu jain

आँखों में धूल झोंकना 
- धोखा देना

----------


## bndu jain

आग बबूला होना 
- अत्यधिक क्रोध करना

----------


## bndu jain

आस्तिन का सांप होना 
- कपटी मित्र

----------


## bndu jain

आँखें दिखाना 
- धमकाना

----------


## bndu jain

आसमान टूट पड़ना 
- अचानक मुसीबत आ जाना

----------


## bndu jain

आसमान पर दिमाग होना 
- अहंकारी होना

----------


## bndu jain

आसमान सिर पर उठाना
-बहुत अधिक उत्पात मचाना या उपद्रव खड़ा करना।

----------


## bndu jain

आसमान पर चढ़ना 
-स्वयं को बहुत ऊँचा या बड़ा समझना।

----------


## bndu jain

अंगारे बरसना	
-अत्*यधिक गर्मी पड़ना

----------


## bndu jain

अक्ल  पर  पत्थर  पड़ना	
-बुद्धि  नष्ट  होना

----------


## bndu jain

अपने पैर पर कुल्हाड़ी  मारना	
-स्वयं  अपनी हानि करना

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

अरमान निकालना	
-इच्छा  पूरी करना

----------


## bndu jain

अंजर पंजर ढीला होना	
-अंग-अंग शिथिल हो जाना

----------


## bndu jain

अतडि़यों में बल पड़ना	

-अधिक हँसना

----------


## bndu jain

अक्*ल के पीछे लट्ठ लिये फिरना	
-मूर्खता दिखाना
]

----------


## bndu jain

अपना सा मुँह लेकर रह जाना	
-लज्जित होना

----------


## bndu jain

अपना उल्लू  सीधा करना	
-दूसरों को बेवकूफ बनाकर काम निकालना

----------


## bndu jain

आसमान पर थूकना	

-बड़े लोगों को दोषी बताना

----------


## bndu jain

ऑंख बंद  करना	
-भूल जाना

----------


## bndu jain

ऑंख चार होना	

-प्रेम होना

----------


## bndu jain

ऑंख नीली पीली करना	

-क्रोध करना

----------


## bndu jain

ऑंखे चुराना	
-छिप जाना, सामने आने से कतराना

----------


## bndu jain

आँखों का तारा 
- बहुत प्यारा

----------

